# E-mail/e-mail/email - discuţie despre poşta electronică



## Ella_Ella

Adresă de e-mail (notice the hyphen).

*E-MAIL,* (*2*) _e-mailuri,_s. n.*1.* Poștă electronică. *2.* Mesaj transmis prin poșta electronică (source: DEX)

Email already exists in Romanian, but with another meaning:

*EMÁIL *_s.n. _*1.* Substanță sticloasă care servește la acoperirea unor obiecte metalice sau ceramice; smalț. ♦ Obiect smălțuit, emailat (according to DEX)


----------



## irinet

According to DOOM, as I know, the '*e-*' words can have *two spellings*, with or without hyphen.
_
Émail _is another word indeed but with a different accent.


----------



## Ella_Ella

It's true, the accent is different, but so is the spelling.
According to DOOM:
email (sorturi, obiecte), pl. emailuri
e-mail (angl.) (mesaje) pl. e-mailuri


----------



## irinet

You read this on the net, but the last time I checked it for 'email' in a book, I know that's the way I said it above.

_I'll be checking again._


----------



## Ella_Ella

I read this in my hardcover second revised edition, of 2007.


----------



## irinet

Yes, but 2007 edition is old, Ella. There have been new and quick I may add changes since then.

I'll be back soon with the new source.
I could remember those changes because I was surprised, too when read about it.

It's interesting to remember that we didn't have this word indexed anywhere in 1998. DEX had no index of it at that time. And I was a Yahoo and MSN user.
Though it had been developed in 1972 by Ray Tomlinson with *@ symbol*, the first email was _a mailbox (căsuţă poştală _to differentiate it from what we already know as _'cutie poştală') _in 1965, few years earlier.

And now we have_ an e-mail (address) _and _an inbox_, + two spellings for it.
What is the_ e-mail: _it's _adresa căsuţei poştale electronice_. It's right that we don't use it but this translation either exists and it is valid.


----------



## Ella_Ella

Can you quote a more recent edition?

I'm interested in whether both forms are accepted, as I'm bound to use the ”e-mail” form in my work, as per the clients' glossaries.

If they are, maybe it's because many people use it without the hyphen and so, the habit became a standard.


----------



## irinet

Ella_Ella said:


> It's true, the accent is different, but so is the spelling.
> According to DOOM:
> *email* (sorturi, obiecte), pl. emailuri
> e-mail (angl.) (mesaje) pl. e-mailuri



I see that *'e-máilat' *is either correct according to Valeria Guţu-Romalo in her book "_Corectitudine şi greşeală_" (Humanitas, 2008, p.182). When  'occasionally' used like this. So I gather, the French word, *é-mail, *was written with a hyphen too, at first. The spelling possibly changed to not create any confusion when the new technology of sending messages have a boost.


----------



## irinet

_DEX's_ Editions of 2012 and 2016 (ACADEMIA ROMÂNĂ, Institutul de Lingvistică "Iorgu Iordan - Al. Rosetti", Ed. Univers Enciclopedic) says that you are right. And it's _poştă electronică. And it's not in daily speaking either. _

I haven't reached my DOOM yet. So, I might have been wrong, Ella, though I'm positive that I've read about these two accepted spelling forms.

However, it's fair enough thinking that we almost have two distinct homonyms from two different SLs - French and Am.E - here that need be clearly separated somehow.


----------



## farscape

We have now this thread to sort out the term irinet keeps bringing up: Căsuță poștală.

My take is that on its own it has nothing to do with email address. In fact it's just one piece of an address, which normally would read:

București
Oficiul Poștal 22...
Căsuța poștală 1312...

In English that woul be:
Bucharest
Station 22..
PO box 1312...

I hope we're not mixing Căsuță poștală with Inbox, two different things.

As for what's being used or not as long as one can find several current references on the 'Net through a search engine, I'd say it's in use. It could be wrong, it could vex us and be contrary to what we think, but we can't ignore its usage, period.

Later,


----------



## irinet

So, how would you translate '_inbox_'? In case we need translation.


----------



## farscape

Mesaje Primite / Mesaje Trimise / Mesaje Şterse / Mesaje de Trimis -> Inbox / Sent / Deleted /Outbox - Messages

Mesajul este cheia 

f.


----------



## irinet

Deci, _mesajele _de acest tip au evoluat de la _mailbox - email - inbox,  _etc.


----------



## farscape

Poate că definițiile de aici lămuresc oarecum etimologia.

E interesant că dicționarele citate in linkul de mai sus identifică _inbox_ cu utilizatorii nord-americani iar pentru restul lumii (BE?) este in-tray; are sens dacă mă gândesc la un birou adevărat cu cele două tăvițe sau cutii (!) cu diferite denumiri (Intrări/Ieșiri, etc.)


----------



## irinet

Mi se pare foarte interesant comentariul tău despre '_inbox_' vs 'i_n-tray_' ca diferenţă Am.E - Br.E. Mai ştii şi altele, referitor la acest subiect?


----------

